# pop ups



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

i am not sure how these mighty machines really work , but there is someone or something in here that shouldnt be , every time i log on to main menu , i get the pop ups sign each time i go to another post, just checked latest members , and theres a few dodgey names in there , one that promotes sex , and as these are the worst for pop ups and bugs , can we have a dry clean please , or perhaps this has happened since going on to the chat room , whatever. :x :x :x


----------



## Jimmyak (Aug 14, 2006)

Do you use Firefox Barry?


----------



## Jimmyak (Aug 14, 2006)

I had a problem with spydawn, dont know how it got onto my computer but i followed the instructions on this link and it got it fixed. If you do have spyware/malware and if you feel confident following these steps it should fix it for you.

http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/topic81275.html


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks guys , arrtrgghhhh, bum , well , i think i will take it to my mate that made it, and he can fix it and put some more memory on it :x :x


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Download Adaware mate. Install it, then run it. Let it get all the updates, then do a thorough scan.

Anything it finds, tick the boxes at the end and click next to delete them all

That should resolve your issue.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Baz sent you an email mate


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks guys for the advice , i have just installed and run ad-aware and run it twice and the problem seems to have gone ,,,,,,, i hope


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

No more porn ok?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

thanks red and all , when i put the new norton in , it made me delete spybot , aarrrgghhhh will take your advice red , and yep PAFF NO MORE PORN , no point in me looking at it , at my age i cant remember what its for


----------



## eastcoast (Mar 12, 2007)

just got register problems, talking to a friend said it's a spyware problem
giving me the shits bad, as the computer comes to a stand still, have to stick to luremaking and get off this stupid thing :evil:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

i'm with you MICK , A CHISEL AND HAMMER IN MY HAND AND I'M O.K


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

I have used adaware and spybot, and am now using AVG - its also free and picked up about 100 malicious items after spybot thought I was clean. Hard to keep up with the mongrels who think this stuff is funny.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Red, my eldest recently bought herself a Dell laptop that came with MS-Works. Wouldn't let me install OpenOffice on it when she got it. Last night while doing a last minute assignment (is there any other kind?) she was asking "How do I do ..." and my answer was "OpenOffice". I think I might be installing it tonight while she catches up on some sleep!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcuYtswAABrfgAASQIeAEASCEAA/59+gMACsRFPU9TanpPU0NNGho9QDGmIwjTAAADVP1GSaYmUz1Jpppk00GoDtIEi2rECxKk59PQWQg2k8wN3YlK9aKTss33YSZg4VXbmaJEQG1XLceJ8sh6l9pveE+4ItRZ46o8qDcv71pEasKiWAvjrJsg19kcPEX0gTdB8Jg48N3lj8z0mKCubrHvjtKxiEdQZB0lENyUJWlsbEdYQDx/F3JFOFCQy5i2zA


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks again guys , ran all the cleaning programs and all is now back to normal


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

i now use NOD 32 it's not free but have had no issues since installing works well with xp and also use spy bot S&D to check but it hasn't found anything yet.

cheers


----------



## sulo (Apr 9, 2007)

AdrianK said:


> I have used adaware and spybot, and am now using AVG - its also free and picked up about 100 malicious items after spybot thought I was clean. Hard to keep up with the mongrels who think this stuff is funny.


 Bugger,I was just about to suggest using Spybot cause it was really good..Now I dunno what the hell to think. 
Surely it couldn't have been from the porn could it ?


----------



## sulo (Apr 9, 2007)

bazzoo said:


> thanks red and all , when i put the new norton in , it made me delete spybot , aarrrgghhhh will take your advice red , and yep PAFF NO MORE PORN , no point in me looking at it , at my age i cant remember what its for


 We had a hell of a lot of trouble with Norton with our last computer.They suggested we download/pay for the wrong upgrade,buggered the hard drive,took weeks to get a refund from Norton.Went to AVG instead.Much better.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2007)

All these malware, spyware proggies are fine and dandy, but Firefox was mentioned previously, and it can help eliminate a lot of the bullshit. Whoever is still using Internet Explorer... stop it, before you go blind.

Download Firefox and start using it. It dumps all over MS's piece of crap and has a nice handy 'turn off pop ups' feature that actually works. Suck it down from here, install it and forget that IE exists. Its faster, safer, more user friendly and kicks ass.

http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

5thofNovember said:


> All these malware, spyware proggies are fine and dandy, but Firefox was mentioned previously, and it can help eliminate a lot of the bullshit. Whoever is still using Internet Explorer... stop it, before you go blind.
> 
> Download Firefox and start using it. It dumps all over MS's piece of crap and has a nice handy 'turn off pop ups' feature that actually works. Suck it down from here, install it and forget that IE exists. Its faster, safer, more user friendly and kicks ass.
> 
> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/


Yes it is lovely, and I use it for almost everything... Webmail sucks the big one in Firefox but.


----------

